# Multiplicador Binario 4x3 bits



## elreya (Nov 5, 2009)

bueno necesito un multiplicador binario de 4x3 bits 4 en b y 3 en a de todas formas les dejo el diagrama de bloques para que le echen un vistazo a ver si me puedes ayudar

Usar switch que representen 3 bits A y 4 bits B.
Los 7 segmentos pueden ser ánodo común o cátodo común. 
Integrados:  74ls48 o 74ls 47 según el display usado, 2 sumador binario 74LS83, 3 compuertas and 74ls08. 
Está permitido uso de las compuertas lógicas depende del diseño realizado. 
Diosdos Led


----------



## hammbryan (Abr 28, 2010)

disculpa pero tengo el mismo problema o mejor dicho la misma duda si ya has encantrado la respuesta te lo agradecere mucho si me ayudaras con el tema para mi proyecto gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola hammbryan

Que yo sepa hay 2 modos de multiplicar: 1, por sumas consecutivas. 2, por corrimientos de productos parciales.
Entra a este enlace y en el mensaje #27 hay un documento que pudiera servirte.
Lo presentado en ese mensaje no es para copiar y pegar, hay que estudiarlo y adaptarlo a tus nesecidades.
Espero te sirva.

Mensaje #27https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-restador-bcd-dos-displays-14390/index2.html 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## hammbryan (Abr 29, 2010)

muchas gracias desde este momento me pongo a estudiarlo cualquier cosa te molesto


----------



## joedra (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola Chicos, tngo que hacer el mismo circuito multiplicador para mi clase de lab de sist digitales!.. pero estoy enredado con la simulacion!.. he intentado entrar al link del mensaje #27 que hace referencia el otro compañero pero me da un error y me saca de la pagina!.. les agradesco cualquier ayuda!....


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola joedra

El enlace que mencionas lo mandaron a Moderacion

Visita este otro
Mensaje #6
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ador-6-bits-complemento-2-a-44527/#post373343

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joedra (Nov 23, 2010)

Gracias Amigo!...


----------

